# Skagit River



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

The trailer is in the driveway to get cleaned, loaded and ready to leave Friday around noon for the first trip of 2010. We're heading up to the Skagit River to see the Eagles, do some wine tasting, and just basically relax and sit around the campfire with our friends. We can't wait. The weather is even looking pretty good. We'll probably have some rain but the temps should be in the high 40's to around 50 and low's in the mid to upper 30's. Can't beat that for January in Western Washington.

This was supposed to be the weekend of the Eagle Festival, however due to money issues, the festival was canceled. We are hoping the eagles didn't get the memo. We are looking forward to spotting alot of birds and getting some great photos.

Have a great weekend everyone. We will!!

Kelly


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Have fun and stay warm!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy...


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I look forward to seeing some great pictures.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Rasar State Park?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Rasar State Park?


Howard Miller Steelhead Park!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

soooo jealous of you missy! Have a great time! Man, I love that park!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

ENJOY! I'm sure you will have a great time.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Just got back a few hours ago and had a great time. It seemed a bit weird though because we have been up there before in January for the eagle viewing and it has been extremely cold, even with some snow on the ground. This year it was less like winter camping and more like mid to late spring camping (Pacific Northwest style). Temps were around 50 during the day and no less than 40 and night. It rained or sprinkled consistently all weekend. Unfortunately, there weren't many eagles this year. The Chum run (salmon) was pretty much non-existent this year and that is what they feed on this time of year. We did see some eagles and that makes it worthwhile. The campground was beautiful as usual and peaceful. We took our friends wine tasting at Challenger Ridge Winery. Besides that we just relaxed. It was a wonderful first trip of the year. Now we're asking the question--"When is the next trip?"

I may post some pictures, but with the really cloudy weather, I didn't get alot.

Kelly


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Never been there so pictures would be great! Always looking for new places close by.


----------

